
Ancient never-before-seen viruses discovered locked up in Tibetan glacier - perfunctory
https://www.livescience.com/unknown-viruses-discovered-tibetan-glacier.html
======
jaimehrubiks
For some reason I don't like to know that some people are doing research on
extracting viruses from ice or mass graves from old plagues. It looks like
playing with fire.

~~~
112
Well, the ice is melting anyway.

